# Can you help me find a replacement thermostat? Having trouble!



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You have a Variable Speed furnace, and a heat pump, so I would say yes, as long as the system is set up correctly, Emergency Heat will work when it is supposed to, not when it shouldn't. The thermostat you have is fine. It is a two stage heat, single stage cool, and will work with a Heat pump.

With a Heat pump, you do not want to have it adjust the settings all day long. It defeats the purpose of having a heat pump in the first place. Only time you would want it to lower or raise the temps, is in a business setting, when you close at night, then open in the morning.

If nothing is wrong with your thermostat you have now, leave it alone, but as for if it is wired properly, look at where the low voltage wiring connects inside the outside unit and post the colors and what terminal they are on. The same for the furnace inside the home, and the same on the thermostat back.

From there, the experts can tell you if it is connected correctly, and what you should have your settings on for the thermostat. Now of course, there are ones like the Honeywell IAQ, which are top of the line, and can do everything but make your coffee and bagel in the morning, but give them time.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The TX9100E will work with your system.


----------



## kilosos2 (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Honeywell-T...685?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6fa478cd

How about this nice thermostat


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> If nothing is wrong with your thermostat you have now, leave it alone,


Nothing is wrong with it. Except that I cannot see it at night without turning on a light nearby which are all very bright (which bothers my eyes), and it does not program. 
My hubby turns it down to 74 for his AM workout because it's too hot at 75 or 76 for him. He always forgets to turn it back up before we leave for work. if I forget then we're wasting lots of energy while we're away every day. 
I turn it to 76 or 77 when we go to work, and it basically stays on 76 most of the time, except when we go to bed, I turn it to 75 for bedtime, and hubby turns it to 74 in the AM for his workouts. 
Being able to program the temp to go back up at 8am or something, so I don't have to remember to turn it back up after his workouts, would be very nice.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

kilosos2 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Honeywell-T...685?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6fa478cd
> 
> How about this nice thermostat


Well, isn't that one just fancy-dancy  I will look into it... but is more than I want to spend and is missing some features I'd be willing to spend the $$ for


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

In that case, you may be better to look at one of the Internet or smartphone capable controlled thermostats. The Nest, Ecobee, 3m/Radio Thermostat Co. of America, Honeywell Prestige. As for the cycling, if people are fudging with the thermostat, it will cycle more, because it is not staying at one set temp.

Also, how well insulated or air tight is the house. That in itself can have a lot to do with how much your system runs. Personally, I have my Swing set on my thermostat set at 1.5, because like you, I found that at a swing of 1, it would cycle every 10 to 15 min's, now at 1.5, it cycles maybe twice an hour, three times if really hot outside, with a set temp of 72 during the day, 69 at night.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

chicy724 said:


> Well, isn't that one just fancy-dancy  I will look into it... but is more than I want to spend and is missing some features I'd be willing to spend the $$ for


$85 is pretty cheap for what you are looking for. Anything lower, you pretty much are not going to find anything that will have everything on your punch list.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Also, how well insulated or air tight is the house. That in itself can have a lot to do with how much your system runs. Personally, I have my Swing set on my thermostat set at 1.5, because like you, I found that at a swing of 1, it would cycle every 10 to 15 min's, now at 1.5, it cycles maybe twice an hour, three times if really hot outside, with a set temp of 72 during the day, 69 at night.


It is quite air tight and well insulated- as far as we're aware. We have good windows and doors, everything is sealed around, etc. 

About the swing- is that something you think I'd benefit from truly? I just don't know about it. It honestly confuses me a little. If swing is really beneficial then I'll have to stay away from all of these Honeywells and that reduces my options drastically. I don't mind the Lux models, they just look so huge! 
Do you know of any other models/brands that have this swing option, which would work for my multi-stage system? The Honeywell you provided a link for looks great, but I still don't think it has the swing feature.

I *could* spend more $$. But my hubby is not too keen on the idea of buying a new one. He says he just won't turn it up in the AM which is just silly because it makes him much less efficient during his workout. I'd rather he be able to turn it down without worrying and be comfortable. And I'd rather not have to worry about turning it back up since he can't manage to remember that early in the AM :wink:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

To ask you a simple question and to get back to the basics, if you leave the thermostat on 75, how many times does it cycle in an hour?

Also, depending on where you live, and along with how much people go in and out of the house, or also put a huge heat gain on the system by powering up stuff like computers, plasma tv sets, have the stove and/or oven on all of the time, drapes open on windows, or eve if they are closed, you can still have sun gain to cause heating up of a room.

As for your hubby working out, if this is just a room somewhere in the house, get a portable a/c unit, or run a fan in that room during work out time.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

you do NOT want a programmable stat for a HP system! During heating season you will lose all savings by using a setback temp.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

When it's set on 75 I am asleep, so I am not sure about its cycling  I am currently keeping track of it. It's set to 77 right now, which is not typical for us as we usually have it to 76 but it was cooler out today so 76 felt freezing. So I am not sure this is a good representation the typical run-time. Between 8p and 9p (1hr) it's come on 4 times. If it were at 76, I assume it may come on at least 5 times. 
He uses the fan and turns down the A/C during his workout. (He just told me that he remembered to turn it back up this AM!) The room he works out in is our great room with a vaulted ceiling that's open to the kitchen. So it's a large area. Window a/c is not an option. 

We live in Florida, on the Panhandle. There are only the two of us in the house. We do not go in and out often. During the week we go in and out in the AM, lunch time, then when we get home. On the weekends though, the doors can open frequently if hubby is working in the yard. We do not use the oven all too often, but do use the stove top often. My laptop is typically on all day/night, as is his (in a different room). We have an LCD tv in the living room which is usually on for a few hrs a night and he uses it for his workouts in the AM. We do not have a ton of windows. In that large room I described there is one frosted window on the entry door, one large window (shade stays closed almost always) in the kitchen- has walls blocking most of it from the kitchen, one medium size in the main area where he works out, and one single door with glass panel in that same area. Our house is also well shaded by trees and other houses (we live in a new'ish subdivision where they crammed houses onto the smallest of lots they possibly could).


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

hvactech126 said:


> you do NOT want a programmable stat for a HP system! During heating season you will lose all savings by using a setback temp.


Hi there. Thank you for the reply. Can you please explain a little about why or how this is the case? And what is a setback temp? We don't use heat very much during the year unless we have an abnormally cold winter- which has happened.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

setback temp is when you set back the temp at different time when you are not home or sleeping using a programmable thermostat. IF your setback temp is too great then during recovery from the setback temp you will loose all savings of setting back the temp because your stat will call for aux heat which is expensive to operate compared to regular heat pump use w/o aux heat.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

hvactech126 said:


> setback temp is when you set back the temp at different time when you are not home or sleeping using a programmable thermostat. IF your setback temp is too great then during recovery from the setback temp you will loose all savings of setting back the temp because your stat will call for aux heat which is expensive to operate compared to regular heat pump use w/o aux heat.


In the winter we typically have the system set between 69/71. I don't believe we fiddle too much with the temp in the winter time. Trying to remember if we change it at all, but I cannot remember precisely. If anything I may turn it down a degree or two at night. He wasn't doing the workouts last winter so I do not know if he'd need to turn it down or up then.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

anything over 1 degree will often pull the aux heat on...it all depends on the stat.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ohhh.. I did not know that. So if I turn the heat down to say, 68 at night it turns on the aux heat?! That seems silly. What am I supposed to do, turn it to one temp for the whole winter and deal with it as is?


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

yes, heat pumps are best to set it and forget it. The only other thing you can do is to get a sophisticated thermostat that can lock out aux heat above a set outside temp.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Having a great room with a large amount of windows also defeats the purpose of getting a system to work its best. Also as for Winter, setting down to 69/71 also defeats the purpose of having a heat pump system. It does not get that cool in the Pan handle, compared to say the Midwest. A lot is in the mind.

I would say as for your husband working out, doing it in the early morning with the sun rising, yes it will make you work harder, so I would say that he may want to find a different location for using say a treadmill, than in a large convection oven. Turning down the thermostat not only makes the system work harder, but also it takes longer for that large space to cool down, compared to the rest of the house.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ugh. Hopefully I can just get him to move his workouts to the "office". This is where my elliptical is, and the rest of our workout stuff. There's already a tv for him! 
Thanks all.. I didn't realize these systems were so finicky. What do you suggest we have the temp set at in the winter if it becomes necessary? Maybe 73? 
As for the thermostat- If anything, I'll probably stick with the Honeywell 7500 because it's much like the one we have where it has no swing, has set temp and room temp, clock, works with my system, and has programming. I think the programming will make my life easier even if I get hubby to move into a different room for his workouts.
....and I'll keep the one we replace (if we replace it) in case our bill goes sky high with the new one. If that happens we can go back to the basic one and start over.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It really depends on what the outside temp is. If it regularly stays in the high sixties during Winter, I would probably set the thermostat in the mid 70's, say around 74, and utilize outside air as long as it is not high humidity outside. It is more of personal preference, and depending on inside humidity, will depend on what you set the thermostat at. I normally keep my inside humidity between 45-55, and temp during Winter around 69, Summer around 72. My dad keeps his home temp around 74, in the same town.

Everyone's temp settings are always going to be different and not every two people are going to think the inside temp is the same. If you were to ask someone walking into your home what they think the air temp is in your home, they will most likely either state that it is cooler, warmer, or about the same as the thermostat, due to perception.


----------



## kilosos2 (Oct 14, 2010)

chicy724 said:


> Well, isn't that one just fancy-dancy  I will look into it... but is more than I want to spend and is missing some features I'd be willing to spend the $$ for


Well this one has programming up to 4 different periods of the day. It also has a nice big screen that can be left on at night as a nightlight. It's for heatpump and with emergency heat. Honeywell tstat are excellent products. You can also hook up a outdoor sensor for defrost purpose.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

hvactech126 said:


> yes, heat pumps are best to set it and forget it. The only other thing you can do is to get a sophisticated thermostat that can lock out aux heat above a set outside temp.


Question RE: Cool/Heat/Aux.. if the thermostat had a feature to automatically change from cool to heat if the temp drops below set, would that stop the aux heat from coming on? :detective:

The Honeywell RTH 7600 and RTH 7500 both have this feature, my indoor/set temp, compatible with heat pump and multi stage systems, back light, and programming.. and are in my price range.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

kilosos2 said:


> Well this one has programming up to 4 different periods of the day. It also has a nice big screen that can be left on at night as a nightlight. It's for heatpump and with emergency heat. Honeywell tstat are excellent products. You can also hook up a outdoor sensor for defrost purpose.


Yes, yes. Very nice features. I do not need a night light, but just a backlight for when I change the temp before bed.  Also, requires professional install, so this $85 tstat will wind up costing me a whole lot more in the end 

You say it's for heatpump and emergency heat.. I believe the Honeywell RTH 7600 and RTH 7500 are also for such. Am I correct, or incorrect? It says they are for heatpump. (doesn't specifically say emergency heat though, in the basic features on Honeywell's site). Both also have a feature to turn from cool to heat or heat to cool as needed for temp fluctuations.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

No. Auto feature will not do that..


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

Darn. So what is the difference between one that does not state it's for heat pump systems vs. one that states it in the specifications? I will make sure I get one that states it in the specifications, which the Honeywells I mentioned do.


----------



## kilosos2 (Oct 14, 2010)

Lol, well i don't know if you would call it as a backlight or nightlight. But how it functions is it will slightly stay lit up and not 100% dim. So you can see it when your in some dark hallway. And when you press on the screen it will light up. This thermostat is the visionpro 8000 series. So it's going to have the features of the 7500 and 7600 plus more. You should compare all the specs before you buy and see the overall price different. As for the wiring up the thermostat. Its going to be the same for either one. You can wire up yourself and we can help you if you like. Its pretty straight forward. If you got anymore questions on the specs then keep asking here. We'll try to help you out.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

kilosos2 said:


> This thermostat is the visionpro 8000 series. So it's going to have the features of the 7500 and 7600 plus more. You should compare all the specs before you buy and see the overall price different.


I saw the RTH8500D on Honeywell's site. It looks the same as the pro one.. but says DIY versus Pro install. Otherwise it's a 5yr vs 1yr warranty, and the 8000 can display outside conditions. Not sure I need that feature, being realistic. Saw the 8500D online for $86 or so. 

I am not sure I'd want a touch screen. I've heard they can fail much more frequently than standard digital ones. If it fails I have to replace the whole unit. The digital screens on the more basic ones are less likely to go out. Also worried about them being finicky to our touch which would just frustrate me. 

At this point I am very, very confused. You've all provided great information but I'm reading that these newer tstats that are "precise within +1/-1 degree can cause your unit to run too frequently, over time causing damage to it. Specifically one post about the 7500 says it's set to kick on when the room temp drops .5 degrees. That would make any system run nearly constantly, I'd think! There's no way to override it. Apparently on the contractor models you can make it up to 3 degrees somehow? Is this true?
The Honeywells do not have swing, which could alleviate this issue. However, swing may be bad for me since I think I'd either be too hot or cold by the time the tstat came back on based upon the swing. 
Most of these Honeywells have built in "compressor protection" that supposedly stops your compressor from running again shortly after it turns off. Since I have no idea what my current tstat does, or its accuracy, I don't know if my system is already doing this. 

If these newer, more precise tstats can cause damage, why would they make them? And I am even more confused because of having a heat pump. I am worried anything I buy is going to mess that up. Heck, the one I have is probably already turning on emerg. heat and I don't even know it. I think at this point, I need you experts to let me know if these newer ones will indeed cause the damage I am reading about.. and what I need for my heat pump. The last thing I want to do is cause damage simply because I am trying to add a little convenience. :\

If the 8500 or 8000 is what I need to protect my system, then so be it.. but that's the only reason I'd buy it. It's a huge panel and expensive. If the less expensive options won't cause damage, I'd rather go that route.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Break down and get a Honeywell IAQ thermostat, and optional outdoor sensor.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

beenthere, we can both use your help one thread below!!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Doc Holliday said:


> beenthere, we can both use your help one thread below!!


Slash has his wiring screwed up. He cheaped out and used 2 wire. That thread is confusing on what is really wire where.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

beenthere said:


> Slash has his wiring screwed up. He cheaped out and used 2 wire. That thread is confusing on what is really wire where.


_Phew!_ I knew I wasn't crazy. :thumbup:

Thanks.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Break down and get a Honeywell IAQ thermostat, and optional outdoor sensor.


umm...and why is that? I go from a semi-basic Honeywell to top-of-the-line super expensive one with an outdoor sensor? 
I don't have a dehimidifier, humidifier, uv bulbs, no phone line near (nor phone service) to use the phone feature.. I'm sorry but this recommendation just does not make sense to me.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

chicy724 said:


> umm...and why is that? I go from a semi-basic Honeywell to top-of-the-line super expensive one with an outdoor sensor?
> I don't have a dehimidifier, humidifier, uv bulbs, no phone line near (nor phone service) to use the phone feature.. I'm sorry but this recommendation just does not make sense to me.


Actually, the IAQ is the second or third tier. The Prestige Hi Definition would be the top of the line.

The IAQ can control the heat pump better then the ones your looking at. Including locking out the aux heat until it gets cold enough outside to need it. Plus it will let you select balance point plus 2° drop, if you want to set the aux lock out real low.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks, beenthere. If it will control it better, it makes sense. But it doesn't get extremely cold here, remember? Our first winter it got into the 20s a few times, otherwise it's 40s, 50s, etc. Do I really need to worry about this emergency heat thing, keeping my location in mind? Panhandle of FL- so it can get a little more chilly than other parts of FL but it's still not that cold very frequently.

I just wanted to upgrade slightly to a thermostat with programming, indoor temp plus set temp and a backlight. I can look into this IAQ one in a few years when I can, and want to spend that kind of $$ on the tstat plus the installation costs.. I just cannot afford that right now to be honest. 

So with that said, going back to basics- do you think that the 7500, 7600 or maybe even 8500 will meet our needs and budget without causing damage to our system or cause it to run a lot more during the day? I am very worried about what I read about these newer tstats causing damage. And I am reading misinformation, great. If not, I guess I'll just have to wait until we can afford the IAQ type system and installation and I'll have to carry a flashlight or my cell phone when I change the temp before bed. =


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The 8500 is fine g=for your system. new stats are harming the units. Mis-wiring the new stat can, and does.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

beenthere said:


> The 8500 is fine g=for your system. new stats are harming the units. Mis-wiring the new stat can, and does.


Did you mean to say new stats are not harming units, but mis-wiring is? 
Not to be a pain, but you recommend the 8500 vs. the 7500 or 7600 for any specific reason? The VisionPros seem like overkill- but if there's a good reason as to why it's better for my system then it's worth it. But....................
Would the 7500 or 7600 also work just fine? The 8500 I can afford right now is used. Otherwise there are a couple of 8000s out there I can afford, but they require pro-installation for whatever reason- which makes them unaffordable. 
Thanks.... sorry!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Didn't read the instructions for the 75 o 7600, thats the only reason. As long as it says compatible for heat pumps with aux heat. You can use it.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

Indeed they do work with heat pumps.. Aux is mentioned in both manuals so it looks like they have that also. I think we're going to aim for the 7500. It has all of the features I want and is very affordable. Hubby and I talked about it and we can't justify the extra cost for the touch-screen ones since we're not even sure we like the touch screens- for now. In the future when we can/want to upgrade to the Pro 8000 series types with the outdoor sensor, or even a higher model- we'll do so. But for now, we don't see the need for SUCH an upgrade. 

I'm sure I'll be back for help on wiring it up in the future! I'll be sure to take a picture of our existing tstat and wiring before taking anything apart. I learned this from reading these boards. Very informative! Thanks so much!


----------



## kilosos2 (Oct 14, 2010)

chicy724 said:


> umm...and why is that? I go from a semi-basic Honeywell to *top-of-the-line super expensive* one with an outdoor sensor?
> I don't have a dehimidifier, humidifier, uv bulbs, no phone line near (nor phone service) to use the phone feature.. I'm sorry but this recommendation just does not make sense to me.


 
LOL

I got the Honeywell IAQ and love it every bit. It keeps my home very nice and comfortable at 74-75 F and with 45% humidity control out in south florida. I think today it was almost 95F outside. You would be surprise with the price. The other day I bought a Honeywell IAQ for $105 off ebay. Brand new in the box. I bought it just in case I can make use for any future customers or friends as I am going to be in the HVAC industry in the future. Let us know when you need help with the wiring and we'll help you out. Good luck!


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

Alrighty! New Honeywell 7500 is here. Here are photos of my existing thermostat hooked up. Hoping you can help me hook up the new one using the right connections.. because my husband and I are clueless and I am confused just looking at the thing! On the left side it looks like nothing is hooked up to "W" (but may just be tough to see). On the right side, nothing looks connected to "L", "W2" or "B". If I should post more, or better pictures please let me know and I'll be glad to do so! Thanks!!


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

old = new
R=R AND RC
G=G
Y=Y
O=O/B
E=AUX AND E
C=C

The thermostat MUST be setup for HP w/ aux heat. Read and use your installation manual to do this.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks! Forgive me for being clueless.. but the way you have it written out "R=RC", what does the "=" represent? Is that "equals" or is that representing separation between the two sides of connections? 
...and I don't see anything that says "RC". So the above, R=R AND RC confuses me. 
And O=O/B.. I don't see anything connected to the "B" on the right side. 
And my "G" has a blue wire to it. I assume they just used blue instead of green, so I do NOT connect the blue wire to "B" which one (I) would think corresponds to a blue wire.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

old terminal designations = "equals" new terminal designations 

On the new thermostat you should have terminals marked R and one marked RC
O from the old stat goes to O/B on the new thermostat. 
G from the old stat goes to G on the new stat. COLORS DONT MATTER

Don't overthink it! Just do exactly as I posted in the my last post.

Oh, and reading the manual would probably help you immensely!


----------



## kilosos2 (Oct 14, 2010)

Easy as hvactech126 has said. Make sure u turn off ur breaker at the air handler also so u don't be accident burn out the low voltage system. It's really simple.. It should take u like 20-30 mins max to finish. And if all hell is let loose....dont worry we'll help u out! :thumbup: lolll


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

We got this!
Ok, sooooo, looking @ manual for system settings. Available Options: Multi-stage heat pump, one for Conventional multi-stage system 2 heat 1 cool, Conventional multi-stage system 2 heat 2 cool, Conventional multi-stage 1 heat 2 cool. 
Is mine just Multi-stage heat pump or one of the others? Just want to be sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Multi stage heat pump.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

We are finally getting around to doing this change out, and we are confused with the diagram provided where it says "E= AUX and E". There is only one wire, so how can we get it to both? There is no jumper on Aux and E on the new one. There is an outlet for Aux and E separately.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

you must provide your own field installed jumper by cutting a piece of wire and using it to jumper E and AUX


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks. Now it seems he can't get the unit to turn off. He said he turned it off at the box outside, but it doesn't seem any of our interior breakers are turning off the old tstat. When we unplug the face from the wall unit it goes off but when we put it back on the wall unit, it turns right back on. We have no idea if it's on batteries or what........
*******NEVERMIND!... hubby wouldn't listen to wifey and look @ second power panel... Wife wins. It was on the second power panel. Ugh........ men


----------



## cals400ex (Nov 5, 2012)

what is the advantage of the honeywell iaq vs. the nest?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

cals400ex said:


> what is the advantage of the honeywell iaq vs. the nest?



IAQ.
Can control up to 4 stages of heat, 2 stages of cooling, it can slow down a VS ECM blower to aid in humidity control, and or do over cool to dehumidify, also can control a dehumidifier, and or a humidifier,along with being able to control a ERV/HRV. Only needs 3 wires to the stat. With an optional out door sensor it can be set to lock out aux heat until outdoor temps drop to X, and then it can stage that aux heat. It can also use remote indoor temp sensors to average the indoor temp and provide better indoor temp control.


----------



## cals400ex (Nov 5, 2012)

beenthere said:


> IAQ.
> Can control up to 4 stages of heat, 2 stages of cooling, it can slow down a VS ECM blower to aid in humidity control, and or do over cool to dehumidify, also can control a dehumidifier, and or a humidifier,along with being able to control a ERV/HRV. Only needs 3 wires to the stat. With an optional out door sensor it can be set to lock out aux heat until outdoor temps drop to X, and then it can stage that aux heat. It can also use remote indoor temp sensors to average the indoor temp and provide better indoor temp control.


I know I need a thermostat that controls my furnace and my A/C. It is a 4-wire setup, in addition to a common wire that isn't needed for my current thermostat. I don't have a heat pump or a dehumidifier or anything like that. I do want to be able to control the thermostat from my iphone over wifi in addition to be able to track energy savings by programming it. I believe I have a 90% efficient furnace but I don't really know any other specifics. I don't have a problem spending $250 on a thermostat if it is fairly easy to install.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Turns it *DOWN *TO 74??? and you are worried about energy? Im surprised you can even breathe in the AM. I set mine to 64 at night, and 68 in the daytime. I guess this is one of those different strokes for different folks deals. Where do you live? As temperature rises, pressure rises, so you might be pushing a lot of heat out of your house. When you both go to work you should drop it to like 62, then have it rise an hour before you return. 76 is nuts if you ask me. but then, Im a Finn :thumbsup:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Check out the Ecobee thermostat.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

If looking at the ecobee, do NOT get the touchscreen version!


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

beenthere said:


> Check out the Ecobee thermostat.


 I've been looking at these. Are they compatible with a multi zone system? I can't seem to find that info anywhere. Or maybe I'm not understanding it, controls aren't my strongest point yet.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, they will work on a multi zone.


----------



## cals400ex (Nov 5, 2012)

What is the problem with the touchscreen version?


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

I find it very difficult to operate. The screen is very very touchy.


----------



## cals400ex (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't think I want to deal with hooking up the additional control module with the smart thermostat anyway. I don't believe the smart Si has one of those to deal with. So, I will probably go with the Si or the nest.


----------



## cals400ex (Nov 5, 2012)

The ecobee si doesn't require a wifi connection, does it? I know I won't be able to use many of the features without wifi. I need to be able to use this and program it differently for each day of the week without having wifi.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

cals400ex said:


> The ecobee si doesn't require a wifi connection, does it? I know I won't be able to use many of the features without wifi. I need to be able to use this and program it differently for each day of the week without having wifi.


Yes it does. Simple to install one at your house though.


----------



## cals400ex (Nov 5, 2012)

I will be coming and going from the house so I don't want to pay for wifi until I'm living there full time. The nest doesn't require wifi, but you do lose out on the web-based functions. If the ecobee requires wifi, I might have to splurge on the nest...


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

cals400ex said:


> I will be coming and going from the house so I don't want to pay for wifi until I'm living there full time. The nest doesn't require wifi, but you do lose out on the web-based functions. If the ecobee requires wifi, I might have to splurge on the nest...


All you need is the a wifi router. So if you already have broadband internet, the Ecobee works out much better then the Nest.


----------



## cals400ex (Nov 5, 2012)

I do have an old router. However, I do not have an Internet connection. I will get an Internet connection sooner or later but not at this point in time because I am not living at the house. I don't understand why you cannot use the thermostat, manually, with out an Internet connection?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You can. just can't control it with your iphone like you said you wanted to. Or do the energy monitoring.


----------



## cals400ex (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh, perfect. I will go with the ecobee si and use it manually until I get the Internet connection. At that point in time I will monitor the energy, etc. It appears the ecobee si gets good reviews.


----------



## ddcoons (May 14, 2013)

*Nest compatibility*



gregzoll said:


> In that case, you may be better to look at one of the Internet or smartphone capable controlled thermostats. The Nest, Ecobee, 3m/Radio Thermostat Co. of America, Honeywell Prestige. As for the cycling, if people are fudging with the thermostat, it will cycle more, because it is not staying at one set temp.
> 
> Also, how well insulated or air tight is the house. That in itself can have a lot to do with how much your system runs. Personally, I have my Swing set on my thermostat set at 1.5, because like you, I found that at a swing of 1, it would cycle every 10 to 15 min's, now at 1.5, it cycles maybe twice an hour, three times if really hot outside, with a set temp of 72 during the day, 69 at night.



I also have the FV4BNF002 air handler. I was interested in installing the Nest thermostat, so I contacted Nest support to check compatibility. The guy I spoke with told me that because the unit has a variable speed fan, the Nest is not compatible. Can anyone tell me whether I was given good advice?

I have a very new Trane system in the other part of the house and it has a Nest thermostat on it which (as far as I am aware), is working just fine. But I never actually confirmed that it was making use of variable speeds.


----------

